# RECHARGE YOUR MOBILE ONLINE



## dr_nvkrishna (Dec 8, 2005)

*FABMALL.COM in association with OXIGEN introduced MOBILE online recharge.
presently it is limited to few circles with limited options.
anyway good begining.

ANYONE KNOW ANY OTHER SITES PROVIDING ONLINE RECHARGE?
PLEASE SHARE HERE.

I THINK IT IS VERY CONVIENIENT FOR HOME PC USERS.*


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh .. Thats no reason to shout though ..


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

throudh icicibank.com you can directly recharge with your internet .. i use it .. 
other bank might be giving this facility ..


----------



## agnels (Dec 17, 2005)

I have tried several times to get my Mobile charged through ICICI Bank but with no success.


----------



## sude (Dec 20, 2005)

well i have tried a number of time but it didnt work...

-SUDE


----------



## iinfi (Dec 22, 2005)

idbi and icici have online recharges but i m yet to recharge thru these channels. i dont do it coz these banks charge a fee for that.
if with the orange small shop i get Rs.200 tktime for Rs330 then i will get only Rs.190 or so if i do it thru the bank


----------



## Charley (Dec 23, 2005)

Is this availbale for BSNL too


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

agnels said:
			
		

> I have tried several times to get my Mobile charged through ICICI Bank but with no success.



it takes only seconds for me to recharge!


----------



## abhi113 (Sep 27, 2007)

There are few sites which have started online recharge service. They have better service than big players. One of the site which is planning to start this online recharge is *www.easymobilerecharge.com


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 27, 2007)

even hdfc offeres recharging services


----------



## [xubz] (Sep 27, 2007)

Somebody dug up a 2yr old Thread?


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 27, 2007)

****intentional BUMP***
so anybody tried any online service for rechargeing & yes then post your experience


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 27, 2007)

For a moment....I thought it was battery recharge..


----------



## din (Sep 27, 2007)

@shady_inc

+1

LOL, I also thought the same


----------



## aryayush (Sep 27, 2007)

... and that's where reality hits you and you realise that that is not really possible (unless you happen to be really out of touch with aforementioned reality)!


----------



## ahamed2k (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi guys here one website to recharge your mobile online for all service airtel,aircel,vodafone,bsnl,tata indicom,reliance,bpl ....

this is the website really works very well.. hope it helps you

www.fastrecharge.com

cheer.....


----------



## devilzdad (Oct 23, 2007)

Last time i recharged thro' ICICI.... it took hardly 5 mins for me to recharge and its absolutely free ..... just check once terms and conditions before using it....


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 9, 2007)

it seems very expensive!

RC 20 for 1$ ??!!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 9, 2007)

LOL, at begining i thought that we can charge our BATTERY from this site


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## preshit.net (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't understand why I'd pay 160 bucks for a recharge worth 99 
Walking to the nearby store is more cheaper


----------



## neerajvohra (Nov 15, 2007)

can anyone tell me how to recharge through 
*www.oxicash.in/index.asp

whts the procedure..created the wallet..but dunno wht next needs to be done !


----------



## plsoft (Nov 15, 2007)

Well i have used both ICICI and Citibank account for mobile recharge & they have worked flawlessly for me. The only difference is that for citibank minimum recharge amount is Rs 330 whereas there is no such constraint in ICICI.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 16, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> LOL, at begining i thought that we can charge our BATTERY from this site



 same here...


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 16, 2007)

what about bsnl??


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 16, 2007)

Tried registering at the oxicash site, but nothing happened.


----------



## tharik (Nov 25, 2007)

agnels said:
			
		

> I have tried several times to get my Mobile charged through ICICI Bank but with no success.


There is another site for online recharge *www.gomobail.com


----------



## anand1 (Nov 25, 2007)

I have never tried the rechrge option through internet. I will try it out. Thanks for the information.


----------



## nik_for_you (Nov 25, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> same here...



me too..

else i recharged mobile when i was kid


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 25, 2007)

I used to use HDFC online prepaid refill service with my hutch phone. You can recharge for as low as Rs.10.. Like 'chota recharge'. NO service charges required. But user defined amount never worked with Airtel. For Airtel you have to recharge exact amount as in recharge vouchers..


----------



## bhutanesedude (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey...Wow.....Incomplete Topic....I once thot that we can recharge our mobile Battery from those websites....Well....In Bhutan we cannot recharge our Voucher online....we got to buy the Voucher Card...which is only available in Bhutan only.....lolz....RECHARGING BATTERY OF OUR CELL FROM A WEBSITE WOULD BE SO COOL, EVEN WE DO NOT HAVE TO CARRY OUR CHARGER WHEREVER WE GO.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 27, 2007)

tharik said:
			
		

> There is another site for online recharge *www.gomobail.com


That site is under renovation !!


----------



## mailparikshit (Jan 5, 2008)

hello guys.

There's a great news for you all.

We are introducing new site for online recharge, that will help all of you.
you just have to put just 4% transaction that is 40 paise charge for Rs 10 recharge. 

if you all are really waiting for it.. then reply me on my email
i hope so, you are waiting.. ,don't know about you, but many are

and if you have any suggestion then do write me, i appreciate it..

Thanks


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 5, 2008)

^^^

atleast change 'bloggers' to 'members' in your generic spam that is posted on blogs left and right.

and we are not really waiting for it... come back when u have a site to look into.





_

why is this thread in 'Technology News' Section ?? 

@ mods

Please move it to QnA section or something 



_


----------



## mailparikshit (Jan 13, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> ^^^
> 
> atleast change 'bloggers' to 'members' in your generic spam that is posted on blogs left and right.
> 
> ...


oh! really,

i thought you was waiting for it, 
i have seen many forums, where all of them has some difficulty in recharging their mobile through net..
icici provides facility but many times it fails to recharge successfully..
so aren't you looking for some trusted site , where your recharge are always successful , or you are happy paying and losing money , by just praising that this time atleast your recharge gets successful ?


----------



## nsaivamsi (Nov 7, 2008)

ICICI Bank prepaid mobile recharge really sucks .. no customer support

 and after 24+ also they didnt recharge my mobile and got the refund back to my account after 5days. 

did any one try  www.rechargetoday.com


----------



## amritpal2489 (Nov 7, 2008)

nice list.......


----------



## JAK (Nov 8, 2008)

nsaivamsi said:


> ICICI Bank prepaid mobile recharge really sucks .. no customer support
> 
> and after 24+ also they didnt recharge my mobile and got the refund back to my account after 5days.
> 
> did any one try  www.rechargetoday.com



hey never faced such problems with icici bank.... maybe bad timing..


----------



## ashokjp (Nov 16, 2008)

If you want to recharge airtel prepaid or pay airtel postpaid, i can get it done for you. contact me via im


----------



## csczero (Nov 16, 2008)

Gali Gali Me Shor  Hai  Icici Bank Chor Hai !!!


----------



## Champs (Nov 20, 2008)

plsoft said:


> Well i have used both ICICI and Citibank account for mobile recharge & they have worked flawlessly for me. The only difference is that for citibank minimum recharge amount is Rs 330 whereas there is no such constraint in ICICI.



citibank has reduced the minimum recharge amount. My last recharge of 125/- was successful.


----------



## mailparikshit (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello guys,

here's one more website to recharge your mobile online for all service airtel,aircel,vodafone,bsnl,tata indicom,reliance,bpl ....

hope it helps you.. and bring better solution

www.onestoprecharge.com


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 5, 2008)

wish there was some way to charge the battery online...


----------



## thinkyash (Feb 28, 2009)

ApnaBill.com is a solution to bridge the gap between consumers and service providers by offering a user friendly service for pre-paid and post-paid utility bill payment.

Simplicity, Safety and Smartness are the mantras followed at ApnaBill.com.



Vishal Patil said:


> wish there was some way to charge the battery online...



LOL....make 1 USB cord as ur charger by fixing charger point to it....dude u can even charge ur mobile ofline


----------



## Sneha_netfreek (Mar 1, 2009)

dr_nvkrishna said:


> *FABMALL.COM in association with OXIGEN introduced MOBILE online recharge.
> presently it is limited to few circles with limited options.
> anyway good begining.
> 
> ...


there is a very handy site *www.rechargeitnow.com for instant online recharge. I recharged my Virgin mobile phone using this site and it was real quick. they only charge the MRP and I think I'm gonna use this site for other recharge services like dish tv etc...


----------



## eggman (Mar 1, 2009)

smart spammers


----------



## denharsh (Mar 2, 2009)

Atleast we have Mcheck for Airtel


----------



## mailparikshit (Mar 2, 2009)

Try to recharge via onestoprecharge.com

they have a good customer support. 

i always recharge from there, 
one day it happened that i had problem with recharge, but before you intimate them they will call you and resolve your problem.

they are really good.

Try it today. 8)

Don't waste your time here and there, go for it.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 2, 2009)

mailparikshit said:


> Try to recharge via onestoprecharge.com
> 
> they have a good customer support.
> 
> ...


Error!
Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in C:\Inetpub\vhosts\onestoprecharge.com\httpdocs\vouchers.php on line 3


----------



## mrintech (Mar 2, 2009)

*oxicash.in


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 3, 2009)

thnks 4 info


----------



## mailparikshit (Mar 3, 2009)

gary4gar said:


> Error!
> Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in C:\Inetpub\vhosts\onestoprecharge.com\httpdocs\vouchers.php on line 3



might be you tried when they were updating database.
even i encountered that error, when i contacted them , they said this occurs when our database is being updated,
when u come to such error, try after few minutes.

i hope that you might have not received that error when you tried later

they are upgrading system for postpaid services.


----------



## Gursimran (Mar 4, 2009)

You can recharge your airtel mobile on its official site airtel.in


----------



## manu0077 (Mar 9, 2009)

hi,, most of the service providers allow customers to recharge online from their home websites..

they uses any debit account for recharging..


----------



## ezRecharge Support (Nov 8, 2009)

*www.ezrecharge.in/ezrecharge/images/ezrecharge.gif

*ezRecharge.in* is an Online Prepaid Mobile Recharge service which caters needs of Indian Prepaid Mobile Users.

We support all top service providers like Tata Docomo, Airtel, Vodafone, Aircel, Reliance and we are adding up more.

It is simple website designed for the customer convenience, which is more of online retail store to recharge your prepaid mobiles.

No Signup is required and No Amount Restriction
We honour your privacy. So we dont expose you to any advertisement agencies(both online / offline)

We expect our customers to use our services as and when required. So we dont ask any deposits to our customers.

Uniqueness of this portal is, unlike our competitors, we dont choose the tariff for our customers. We help the customer to choose their own tariff. So, no amount restriction as long as it is valid recharge amount.Minimum Amount to recharge is as low as Rs.25/- So, you can recharge your booster packs/ratecutters/jaadu packs.

So, as of now, ezRecharge.in is the only portal helps their customers to migrate to ’’One Second Billing’’

Visit us @ *www.ezrecharge.in/


----------



## jatt (Nov 19, 2009)

Charley said:


> Is this availbale for BSNL too



dear frnd,for bsnl you need a landline connection and you need to register your account on portal bsnl.then you can able to fill your bsnl online and also can buy recharge vouchers for bsnl prepaid.

i hope you will understand it.
with thnaks


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 23, 2009)

Why dig up 6 month-1 year old threads?


----------



## swordfish (Nov 24, 2009)

this is dug up so many times .. check the dates 

26-11-2007
5-1-2008
7-11-2008
27-02-2009
1-3-2009
7-11-2009

!!!!


----------



## london (Nov 24, 2009)

New battery technology charges in seconds and it will last few weeks


----------



## din (Nov 25, 2009)

jatt said:


> dear frnd,for bsnl you need a landline connection and you need to register your account on portal bsnl.then you can able to fill your bsnl online and also can buy recharge vouchers for bsnl prepaid.
> 
> i hope you will understand it.
> with thnaks



Hmm, you can recharge BSNL mobile very easily through their online service. I tried it and within minutes the message came, I mean recharge successful. AFAIK, no need of landline for recharging a prepaid mobile phone. It is pretty easy and straight forward. All major banks are supported too.


----------



## umda (Nov 25, 2009)

*make bootable pen*

how to make  pen drive bootable ..........
        please tellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon11.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------

